# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Gabojnë nënat?!

## Mina

Nenat zakonisht te japin nje opinion te caktuar per shoqerine. Mendimi i nenes time kurdohere ka qene ekzakt, pavaresisht se mua nuk me ka pelqyer per momentin dhe e kam konsideruar si paragjykim nga ana e saj. Nenat tuaja kane gabuar ndonjehere?

----------


## [xeni]

Kjo eshte diçka klasike. Nuk me pelqente por me vone e kuptova se ishte me e mira. Po te kemi parasysh se nena gjithmone perpiqet per me te miren e femijes athere ajo nuk gabon asnjehere, çfaredo qe te thoje. 

E rendesishme eshte qe te mos gaboje ne menyren se si i'a thote dhe imponon femise kete opinon; aty fshihet "gabmi".

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Nenat zakonisht te japin nje opinion te caktuar per shoqerine. Mendimi i nenes time kurdohere ka qene ekzakt, pavaresisht se mua nuk me ka pelqyer per momentin dhe e kam konsideruar si paragjykim nga ana e saj. Nenat tuaja kane gabuar ndonjehere?






Arti i prindërimit nuk është i lindur tek njeriu por mësohet gjatë jetës me "zbarkimin" e fëmijëve në të. Duke u bazuar tek kjo asnjë nuk është prind perfekt, por përmisohet gjatë rrjedhës së jetës dhe në këtë grupim bëjnë pjesë dhe nënat.


_E rëndësishme është të gjehet saktë udha e drejtë në dhënie apo marrje këshillash._

Si dhe fëmijës mes këshillash ti lihet gjithashtu hapësirë vetvendosje duke filluar që foshnjë me vendimet e tija për lojrat, vazhduar adoleshent me zgjedhjet e preferencat e tij për jetën rinore si dhe më pas madhor, sepse vetvendosja e ndihmon njeriun ti dali zot jetës. 

Duke u bazuar se nisëm e këshillës është qëllim i së mirës nuk mund të cilësohet gabim. 



Mendimi im ky.

----------


## StormAngel

Cdo njeri gabon
Nese je femi i mire do ia falish nenes,pa marre parasysh gabimin!
Zoti te gjithe njerezve ua ka falur te drejten te gabojne,njashtu si dhe mundesine per te falur.
Te kerkosh nga nena idealizem perfekt eshte gje e gabuar,per shkak se mundi i saj eshte i dyfishte.Njeherit duhet ta kuptoj femijen e vet dhe pastaj te vendos per dicka,ndersa femiu duhet vetem njeren nga keto ta bej.
Thjeshte,reciprociteti i gabimeve dhe faljeve nga nena dhe femiu varet nga menyra e edukimit.Gabimi me i madh qe nje nene mund ta bej eshte gabimet e edukates se dhene femiut.

Eshte njerezore te gabosh,po hyjnore te falesh.


Stormi

----------


## Rebele

Sado qe ngrihet lart (dhe jo pa arsye) imazhi i nenes eshte aq prane sa dhe larg "perfeksionit"

nena perpiqet duke vene ne perdorim eksperiecen dhe dashurine qe te sjelli femijen ne rruge te drejte po dhe ajo, duke qene njeri, nuk ka si mund te jete gjithnje e paanshme apo e gjithanshme sipas situates dhe rrjedhimisht gabon

varet edhe nga mosha; gabueshmeria eshte me e shpeshte tek nenat e reja qe ende nuk kane fituar pervoje ne prinderim

----------


## Mina

Ideja nuk ishte kjo qe a bejne gabime nenat por  a gabojne nenat ne percaktimin e tipit te nje shoqeje apo te nje shoku?

----------


## FLOWER

Nena ime nuk ka gabuar asnjehere ne percaktimin e tipit te nje shoqeje timen, por gabimi i saj ka qene ne ate qe ka paraprire dicka qe une vete duhet ta zbuloja ose kuptoja apo distancohesha. ndoshta kjo funksionon ne moshat e vogla apo ato kritike (edhe pse per mamane time te gjitha moshat kritike jane), por me vone behet tuteluese. per mendimin tim, kur arrin nje moshe te caktuar ke nevoje per te gjitha llojet e njohjeve-te ndihmojne te formohesh si njeri.

----------


## Dito

Kurre kurre dhe kurre s`do i lejoja vetes te gjykoja nenen time te shtrenjte, C`do pikpamje e saj zbatohet me rigorozitet nga une Odeoni.

Cdo aludim mbi kete ide eshte mosmirnjohje.

----------


## StormAngel

> Ideja nuk ishte kjo qe a bejne gabime nenat por  a gabojne nenat ne percaktimin e tipit te nje shoqeje apo te nje shoku?


Nena ime ka gabuar ne kete.
Por nga ana tjeter,edhe shpesh here ka patur te drejte.Kete e kam verejtur me kalimin e kohes.


Stormi

----------


## Manulaki

Ne filmin "Spanglish" eshte nje fraze qe thote Adam Sandler: "Eshte normale per nje prind te shqetesohet per femijen, por ai shqetesim te ben anormal!" 
Prinderit jane njerez jo te persosur me deshira te persosura - kjo eshte menyra qe do ta thosha une!

----------


## Foleja_

Te gabosh eshte njerezore, te falesh hyjnore... thuhet  nje fjale e urte , dhe nese   ndonjehere gabojme ne, apo edhe kan gabuar prinderit tane,besoj qe gabimet duhet te falen se jan bere  duke pasur rrjedhe vetem per qellim...Te na bejne  (apo ne te bejme )  qe te mos lendohemi ne jete!

----------


## vladimir2005

> Nenat zakonisht te japin nje opinion te caktuar per shoqerine. Mendimi i nenes time kurdohere ka qene ekzakt, pavaresisht se mua nuk me ka pelqyer per momentin dhe e kam konsideruar si paragjykim nga ana e saj. Nenat tuaja kane gabuar ndonjehere?


nena ime asnjehere nuk ka gabuar rreth keshillave per shoqerine qe kam qene.

----------


## DeuS

Nuk mund thuash qe NUK gabojne, sepse fakti qe jane nenat tona dhe na duan me shume se kushdo ne kete bote, nuk i ben ato absolutisht te sakta ne keshillat, zgjedhjet dhe vendimet qe femijet duhet te marrin ne jete! 

Femijet, kur fillon e u del pushi, nisin e i gjykojne prinderit...ca edhe i harrojne ata! Ama, vjen nje kohe kur behen prinder vete dhe ky eshte momenti qe femijet kthejne koken mbrapa duke u puthur kembet prinderve!

...atehere kuptojne qe: Sa PAK qe gabokan Nenat*!*

(flas ne pergjithesi, se ka raste e raste qe te leviz tepeleku i teleferikut)

----------


## bija_e_detit

nena ime disa here ka pasur te drejte ne keshillat e saje, ose me mire ne shumicen e tyre, gjerat kane ndodhur pikerisht ashtu sic ajo i parashikonte, se di shume e cuditshme , nena ka instinkt te temerrshem   :Lulja3:  , ajo gjithmone e dinte se cdo te ndodhte. ndaj edhe e dua shume nenen time te mire, ndonjehere i ka gjykuar shoqet e mia me te mira me pa te drejte, megjithate nuk i merzitem, sepse ajo e ben kete vetem nga dashuria e madhe e madhe e madhe qe ka per mua. te dua nena ime e mire.   :xhemla:

----------


## Cobra1

Une  si gjith ju Vellezer e Motra , linda vertet nga nje Nene  sepse ashtu quhet me gjuhen ton  shqip  Nena ime .
Arrita ta njihja, Nenen time ne moshen 27 vjec , Edua shum, Edua shum  kurr Nenat nuk gabojn .

Mos i ngarkon me faj kur ato nuk e kryejne as njeher gjithshka qe ju thot Nena vetem degjojeni .
Keshtu do te gjej qetsi shpirti juaj vetem .

Une cemendem, per Nene time, edua Shum,. 
Cfardo fjale qe tju thot eshshte para shikim  i saj per jeten tuaj  ato nuk gabojn kurr

----------


## Cobra1

Nene moj  zemer sterrall 
Nen  e fort zemer luan 
Je ebukur si nje zan 
Si nje lule ne lendin 
Gjith bota tia ta din

----------


## helene

Nenat gabojne kur mundohen te imponojne perceptimin e tyre per boten.
 S'eshte gabim ku perceptim sepse eshte i krijuar nga jeta qe ato kane bere dhe eksperiencat e tyre, po keto s'mund te jene njesoj me ato qe jetojne femiijet, te pakten jo deri ne detaj, ne vija te pergjithshme jeta eshte njesoj ndaj dhe disa keshilla te tyre jane te vlefshme, po ama ne disa detaje ndonjehere kembengulin sepse ashtu jane mesuar jo sepse e kane gabim.

----------


## green

Nenat gabojne. Dhe baballaret gabojne. Dhe u lejohet te gabojne per aq kohe sa nuk bejne gabime FATALE. Po nese bejne gabime fatale, vetem atehere, mund dhe te gjykohen.

----------


## hajla

une si nan qe jam! ethem se duhet te jet kujdesia, keshilla mbi femijen te jesh edukatore e femijes tend, qe ta bejsh femijen te till, ti japish mancipim mbi jeten dhe njerzimin... te jen te respektuar qe nji dite dhe ata/ato, dikush te respektoj!
 askush nuk mund e perballon gjanave mbi femijen se sa nana... se pse ?...nana eshte fryti i mbrendis se shpirtit ne-jeten efemiris,eshte ne gjendje te kontrolloj jeten efemijes se vete, dhe ketu do thot, keshillat e nanes duhen te jen vale, si uji qe buron dhe valet qe shtrihen detit... ashte dhe fjala e nanes dhe dashurija  e nanes, ndaj femijes se vete!... nana as gjumin se ben dot te rehatshem se pse eshte nan. Tek nanat asgje nuk vije me afer se thmija isaj (afer zemres)! qfar do jete rreth femijes se saj, gezimi a po hidherimi, nana  e ndien ne shpirt askush sa nanat nuk din te shtrojn kujdesin rreth femijes pervetem nanat)*
   (nan moj nane edhe pse?! nuk e kam shijuar lumturin e femiris me te)=(  ska me eshtrenjet se nana ne kete Bot)!? Babgjyshi im i kishte afer te 100-tat, dhe kur e rroke ndoj dhimt, sikur e kerkojke ndihmen e nanes)!

----------


## Era1

Diku (nuk me kujtohet dreqin se ku) kam lexuar pse femijet nuk falin gabime te prinderve dhe per prindrit ndodh e kunderta qe i falin gjithmone femijet e tyre.
Dhe pergjigja ishte e thjeshte : - sepse ata jane prinder.

Aq me shume per nenen. NUk besoj se eshte aq thjesht per shoqerine ne me jep mendim nena qe kjo shoqe ben dhe kjo jo, por eshte ne menyren se si te ben te shikosh jeten qe te dallosh dhe shoqet , dhe une mendoj qe nenat (prindrit ne pergjithesi) nuk gabojne kurre sepse instiktet e tyre (ju qe jeni nena besoj do ma aprovoni) jane shume me te zhvilluara se sa tonat , nenat kane kaluar ate rruge qe ne po kalojme dhe si i thone asaj fjales popullore : beme dhe njehere nuse pa di une te nuseroj .

Nuk kam aq force sa te paragjykoj nenen time dhe sikur te gaboj une as qe e ve re qe ka ndodhur .

----------

